# Blue water trolling: define seeing "bait" fish?



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Just curious....

When people say they saw little or no bait when trolling blue water: what bait are they referring to?

I think of this as flyers, hard tails, or small tuna on the surface.

Is this the case?

Or are people marking bait at depth?

I rarely refer to my bottom machine when trolling other than for depth in 700 or less and looking for bait and fish near the rigs when chunking and jigging. 

Am I missing out by not looking?

:whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bait balls in sonar, flying fish, ballyhoo, bait balls on surface, small tunas, bonito, etc.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Anything above or below that gets et by something bigger....

Fliers, bait under debris, schools of bait, toonies, etc...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Once found it becomes a matter of "matching the hatch" or trying to at least.


----------

